# Power king tractors



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Went by this guy house today and he is always selling old Cubs or power kings. Well today he had 5 of these old Power kings lined up side by side in his front yard for sale. Will try and get by there tomorrow and get a picture of it. But they all looked like these. I have never seen that many of them all at once wonder where he found them.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=79388>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Jody it looks like you have found a restorers dream spot... Get the prices and let me know.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

Too far for the tractors..:furious:, but check out that barn!! Can you get details and more pics. Looks like quite a place. Thanks.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg thats just a picture i took off the Internet just to show what they all looked like:lmao: . I will go and get pictures of the tractors tomorrow. It is a nice barn though i like that old car in the background to.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sheeesh...did I get sucked in to that or what!:duh: :duh: :duh:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out what the car is from the grill. I'm thinking to 65 Ford Galaxy 500. I may have to get out dad's old Motors manual and look it up to solve my curiosity.

*edit* After looking at the book and some pictures I'm going to change that guess to 60 Chevy Belair based on the bumper and emblem in the center of the grill.

Mark


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*edit* After looking at the book and some pictures I'm going to change that guess to 60 Chevy Belair based on the bumper and emblem in the center of the grill.

Mark [/B][/QUOTE] 

You got it
Archie


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Archie :ditto: 

Jody..
Thanks for the pics and I’ll be looking forward to tomorrows.
Every time I see one of these tractors it reminds my of the Power King
advertisements I use to see in my uncles Popular Mechanics mag’s.
Something about them always left me feeling like they were kit
Tractors. They never looked as “Finished” as the tractors in the 
Wheel Horse or Cub Cadet advertisements.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I would think the offset steering wheel would take getting used to.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Definately a Chevy, agree on the '60s, probably a 4 door Belair looking at the rear roof design through the windshield. Too bad it's not an Implala 2 door hard top.


----------

